# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox2.6.9 World's 1st Coolsand, AllWinner, Android Tool New Feature

## mohamed73

*Added new Flash ic for Coolsand*  *1.**World's 1st Added NOR_EN29PL032*   Added new function to ADBTOOL.  *1.*Add new function "Root" to Root your phone. *2.*Add new function "UnRoot" to UnRoot your phone.  *3.*Add new function "AnalyzeSystemData" to analyze the system datas in your phone.  *4.*Add new menu "Menu_WirelessAdb" include following functions:   
4.1)Add new function "1.How to use these functions in the menu?".   
4.2)Add new function "2.Enable wireless adb.".   
4.3)Add new function "3.Enable wireless adb.".   
4.4)Add new function "4.Connect wireless adb.".   
4.5)Add new function "5.Install wireless adb apk to rom.". 
  4.6)Add new function "6.Install wireless adb apk to SD.".  *5.*Add new menu "Menu_GoogleMarket" include following functions:   
5.1)Add new function "Install Vending.apk.".   
5.2)Add new function "Improve Google Market.".   
5.3)Add new function "Clean Up Google Market.".  Click here to Download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Allwinner Wipe Etc Volcano Doing Since Long time. Don't Get Too Excited OtherTeams are World's Last *   *VolcanoBox is only Tool which supports*   *Chinese GSM Phones 
Chinese CDMA Phones 
Samsung 
SonyEriccson
Zte
Huawei 
Samsung Cdma 
LG Cdma 
Allwinner Tablets 
RockerChip Tablets 
Alcatal 
& Much more.....* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

